# Gesshin 4000 Grit Stone Video



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2011)

We just shot a video today with the Gesshin 4000 Grit Stone... i hope this gives you guys a better idea of how this stone works...

[video=youtube;dc5zT44voQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dc5zT44voQo[/video]

You can find the stone (and video) here on our website:
Gesshin 4000 Grit Stone @ JKI

Let me know if you have any questions.

-Jon


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the vid. Btw, didn't you say you were going to be selling those stone tubs?

k.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2011)

Getting pretty close with the stone bridge thing... also some new 8k stones for the gesshin lineup


----------

